# Instant pay and vehicle financing!?!?



## Nam oth (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi guys, can anyone make sense out of why Uber unqualifies drivers for instant pay if they're financing a vehicle? I don't understand how today changes thinks for them other than making it more inconvenient for drivers. Thanks


----------



## Über of Gotham (May 5, 2016)

Because you make payments from your Uber account and if you're cashing out everyday they wouldn't be able to take the money out of your Uber account.


----------



## Nam oth (Feb 9, 2017)

But that's not the case though, my Uber account is not linked whatsoever with my vehicle financing, I pay the back every month from a relatives account. So how are they affected?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Another Uber Driver that refused to read all the remarks and now what their questions answered.............here's your sign.......take notes if u type too fast.........someone ALREADY answered your question......use search feature


----------



## Nam oth (Feb 9, 2017)

Lol you're very helpful with your snooty comments not formulating a cohesive answer, so thanks bro


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Not a problem apparently you can't read or are too lazy to search........your question has been answered numerous times....here I'll help I'll say it s-l-o-w......Uber lease means each week they want their $$ first............................................






So why would they let you cash out your Uber pay early when you still owe for that week?.....................................................



They want their money first from your Uber pay......so they think lease drivers will go into hole.......And not pay
.....................



So there you go need it repeated.? 


Did you take notes?



Cuz there will be a quiz later



Go chase that next ping so Uber can get more of the little amount you gross


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

shiftydrake said:


> Not a problem apparently you can't read or are too lazy to search........your question has been answered numerous times....here I'll help I'll say it s-l-o-w......Uber lease means each week they want their $$ first............................................
> 
> So why would they let you cash out your Uber pay early when you still owe for that week?.....................................................
> 
> ...


Smart guy you do know every bodies pay is different based on what city u in. Not only that everyone has different financial situations. I don't go though xchange anymore I do hertz and I'm still eligible for instant pay.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Wasn't meant for you greenghost.......was meant for someone else......don't even know your situation and I don't want to know was meant for nam oth or whoever that posted right before me......and actually I AM a smart guy...thanks for noticing but I wasn't saying that too you.....stepping in and hitching to me when it didn't even concern you......


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

Uber does not allow you to use Instant Pay if you have vehicle financing through Uber (Xchange Lease or rental car program). This does not apply to drivers who finance the vehicle outside of Uber. For example, if you have a loan through Bank of America for your car, you can still use Uber's Instant Pay.

Source: I have a loan for my vehicle through Bank of America and am eligible for Instant Pay.


----------



## 7milesout (Feb 7, 2017)

I would have to believe the real reason that Uber would remove a driver from Instant Pay eligibility is a) because they want to ensure a driver pays their obligation, by b) controlling (to some degree) a driver's cash flow, because c) Uber does not believe that (a percentage of) their drivers are intelligent enough to control their own cash flow & finances. That's the way a liberal-based company, mindset and economy operates. Not based on freedom, but based on control.

However, regarding the way some (not all of course) people use the English language, use punctuation (or the lack thereof) and express their feelings on forums like this, I believe Uber's reasoning has solid merit.  I do not care to be controlled. Regardless, I take my pay weekly because there is no fee associated with that delivery, and doing so is like receiving a cute little weekly bonus. A bonus for doing something other with my time besides wasting it on TV.


7milesout


----------



## Trefilov22 (Feb 13, 2017)

shiftydrake said:


> Wasn't meant for you greenghost.......was meant for someone else......don't even know your situation and I don't want to know was meant for nam oth or whoever that posted right before me......and actually I AM a smart guy...thanks for noticing but I wasn't saying that too you.....stepping in and hitching to me when it didn't even concern you......


I believe it is to you, not "too you".. Just saying.


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

Carbalbm said:


> Uber does not allow you to use Instant Pay if you have vehicle financing through Uber (Xchange Lease or rental car program). This does not apply to drivers who finance the vehicle outside of Uber. For example, if you have a loan through Bank of America for your car, you can still use Uber's Instant Pay.
> 
> Source: I have a loan for my vehicle through Bank of America and am eligible for Instant Pay.


I use instant pay and I use Hertz as my rental car to work for uber. But u are right if u use xchange leasing or rental u can't use instant pay.


----------



## Bensthoughts (Apr 6, 2017)

Personally I think it's a very poor business decision to not allow instant pay for Xchange leased vehicles. Are they really telling us that in this day and age of tech they can't set-up a simple program that would allow xchange lease partners to only withdraw money above and beyond whatever the highest weekly lease offered is? Or is there some other, more logical explanation? There's no good reason I know of that instant pay has to be set-up to withdraw your entire earnings everytime. I used to go out randomly to work an extra couple hours 5-10 times a week when I wanted to hustle up some extra money even off boost hours... Not anymore. Now I spend my time working extra at services that pay me daily. They really need to get instant pay working for xchange drivers... But honestly it might just not benefit their pockets enough and they really don't seem that concerned about drivers, even when we're leasing with them!

Does anyone know of a GOOD reason why they do not allow instant pay for Xchange leased drivers? Is it in the works? I seriously hope so. I would really rather put those 15-25 hours a week I used to do with Uber but now do with Doordash back into Uber.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

They should be able to make it work. Have the lease payment post on the driver acct on Monday @ 5am. After the driver covers that & get into the positive; insta should be fine.

But then again, uber doesn't let black/suv drivers use instapay


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Greenghost2212 said:


> *I use instant pay and I use Hertz as my rental car to work for uber. *


Wow...


----------



## Bensthoughts (Apr 6, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> They should be able to make it work. Have the lease payment post on the driver acct on Monday @ 5am. After the driver covers that & get into the positive; insta should be fine.
> 
> But then again, uber doesn't let black/suv drivers use instapay


That's brilliant. I've already noticed my Xchange payment gets taken out randomly sometimes early on, which shows up as a negative earning. You're right. If they would just consistently deduct that payment at 5am on Monday as you mentioned then we wouldn't be able to take any money out until we drove enough for our account to show positive (cover our payment), and we wouldn't be able to take out more then our payment either obviously.

It seems so simple. I know I'll be driving for Uber a lot more if they do this. Fingers crossed it happens soon.


----------



## Rideshare Girl (Jul 3, 2017)

I don't know why they don't just handle it like they do with Fuel Rewards payments...they are deducted directly from our earnings and whatever remains is available for Instant Pay.

I just scheduled my Xchange appt for later this week to pick up a vehicle, but now I am having second thoughts if Instant Pay is not available! I currently have an over-priced rideshare lease through Breeze, and they also took away the coveted maintenance that they originally promised, so I am very disappointed with their terms. Thought Xchange would be better...but not really if we have to wait for weekly payouts!!

Anyone know if Instant Pay for Xchange leases will be available as one of the new features during the "180 days of change" that recently started?

Do you use Hertz thru Uber, or do you do it independently?


----------

